# How Many Ice-Rods do you take?



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Just a survey... how many ice-rods do you take when you head out on the ice? 

I'll usually take 4 
2 Ultra-lights for pansfish
1 Med light for panfish/crappie for pin-min, small jigs or minnows
1 Med perch/walleye rigged for jigs or minnows

Of course, I won't fish with them all at once. 2 or 3 is my limit at the same time.

(This doesn't include my tip-ups, if I decide to bring them along)


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i always take 2 ul's and if im going to possibly jig for bigger fish i take my 2 ml's so then either 2 or 4.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

just so you know 3 is illegal  

I will always take at leat 4 rods.

jigging rod-medium baitcast braid swivel floro leader snap

jigging / deadstick rod - medium action spinning-optional spring bobber- braid swivel floro leader hook weight etc...

panfish jigging- light rod (soft tip good backbone) 2 lb test, no spring bobber for better "pounding" action

Panfish deadstick- light acton, slip bobber (if in shanty) 

makes me wonder why I have like 10 rods???


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It depends on what lake and the area I am fishing. I usually take 6 or 8 rods with me. I have each set up for different types of fish or conditions. I know it may seem strange but it only takes a few minutes for me to grab another rod and be fishing again. I have a nice carrying case that allows me to take this many and keep them tangle free. If I'm only going for a short day ( 8 hours) I may take 3 or 4. If I can get on the ice with my Quad I take everything I may need for a long day. That's when the jet sled comes in nice 
I also have several tip ups with me if I want to just relax and wait for the fish to come and bite.
This obsession I have for ice fishing is all Carl's ( Big Daddy's) fault. 
He got me back into it after almost 40 years of not ice fishing. I really have to thank him though. I have had more fun doing this than I ever had in the past. 
Lets hope this weather stays and we can all get back out on the ice soon. If not I'll be heading North with Geowol soon!!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

i never leave the house with less than 8 rigged and ready to go, take 11 with me if i plan on multi-speciying it


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually take 3 or 4. 2 of which are ultra lights and 2 mediums.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

I've got 5 different setups I take. All in a nice little carrier.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

4-6 depending on where I am fishing.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually take 6 use the ones for the species thats showing up on the camera or change up if they're not showing any interest
geowol


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Depends on the lake but usually about 6 rods and 2 tip ups. I rig up 2 rods for saugeyes (1 with a vibee and the other pimple or minnow). The other 4 rods I use for panfish. Rigged various ways, slip bobber, tightline, jigs and plastic or jigs and livebait.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I only take 4 with me. 2 for panfish and 2 for the bigger species.


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

are tip ups good for panfish?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i take 5 in my case...but i normally use only 2 at a time....cuz i mainly go for panfish i hate all set up with different styles and colors of pinmins


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

How many I take - 4 to 10 depending
How many do I own - lets just say some baitshops cannot match my inventory and leave it at that.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

papaperch said:


> lets just say some baitshops cannot match my inventory and leave it at that.



LOL that's funny right there.....


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

5 1 U.L., 1 Light, 1 Light rigged for slip bobber and minnow, 2 Medium. They all are spooled with various thicknesses of Power Pro and Fireline, with Fluorocarbon leaders. The U.L. and light have tiny No-knots on them and the Mediums have size 1 Berkley cross-loks. I used to carry eight rods until I added the snaps/noknots for quick lure changes.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I normally only take three rods and 4 tipups. Thats plenty to keep me running around.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

4 is plenty. 2 UL and 2 med. No need to drag all that gear out on the ice. I have seen and fished with guys that bring everything they own. When they FINALLY get out on the ice, grab a pole and out comes a wad of spaghetti. Nothing better than untangling a mess with cold fingers!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

4 rods and 3 tip-ups...although i rarely use the tip-ups...just havent had much luck on them... whats a no knot???


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a link for the No-knots W.W.




http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20293&hasJS=true


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

any one have a websight for scholies (sp?) i had mine stolen i need to get some more cheep fishing rods with reel attached and a spring bobber


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Fishingful, a quick search turned up this listing on the Sportsman's Guide website: 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=313701


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Since the ole eyes arent as keen and the fingers quite as nimble, those NO-KNOTS sure have been my saviors for ice-fishing for over a dozen years.

(They;re available in 3 sizes)


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

jmenchhofer said:


> Fishingful, a quick search turned up this listing on the Sportsman's Guide website:
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=313701


thanks i looked earlier but i think i spelled it wrong


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Two. One for each hand.


----------

